# ERROR: interface eno1 does not exist

## srd

When trying to start my networking, I'm getting ...

```

 * Bringing up interface eno1

 * ERROR: interface eno1 does not exist

 * Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

This was working until my latest "-uDN world". My kernel config is correct, NIC drivers built as modules for a Broadcom network card, so I know these are correct as they have been working. 

I have a feeling it's something to do with eudev, or possibly some changes I made to keep systemd off. I added -systemd to the USE flags and "sys-apps/systemd" and "sys-fs/udev" to package.mask.

One thing I've noticed is that /etc/udev/rules.d is empty and I'm not sure why, but appears to have happened after the update. Anyone know how to repopulate /etc/udev/rules.d? Or what to try next?

----------

## Hu

What is the current name of your Ethernet interface?

----------

## n3bul4

If you know the module name, have you tried loading the module manually by modprobe?

Maybe the device appears after doing so...

----------

## szatox

Or maybe it's called differently now. Ask your kernel:

ls -l /sys/class/net/

----------

## srd

That's what the problem was. The interface name changed from eno1 to eth0.

Thanks,

----------

## Hu

The interface starts as eth0.  If it is still eth0, then udev did not mangle your interface name.

----------

## srd

When I set this node up from a clean install, it started out as eno1. Then the updates changed it to eth0. Beyond that, I can't say what really happened. I'm quite confused when I see systemd-udev, eudev, udev, etc... but best I can tell, these udevs are changing my names (I guess pending which one is used). It happens on most all my systems as I keep them in close sync, and its been happening as of the last few months. Also noticed some messages while booting that says eth0, eth1, etc... are being changed to eno0, eno1, etc... in the boot output. So, yeah, I'm thoroughly confused as these names keep going back and forth on me.

----------

## Hu

The kernel assigns names from the eth* family (among others).  As part of the "predictable network interface names" feature, systemd-udevd renames your interface from the kernel assigned name to en* (among others).  You can, and usually should, disable this renaming.  I suspect that eudev has disabled this naming automatically.

----------

## srd

Ok, this makes sense to me now. I take it, /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules is what does the renaming and via this is how its turned off?

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules is what does the renaming and via this is how its turned off?

 

Just create a blank file. Apparently this overwrites the default rules with blank rules.

----------

